# New HKUSPComp.40



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u199/photobug4741/?action=view&current=HKUSPComp40.jpg

Now my HK45 has a friend.:smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dang nice looking guns you guys got here. Hey Flanker was that a Kimber in your picture also? Good luck with them.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Thank's Baldy*

Thank's for replying to the picture of my new HK. And yes you are correct I have three Kimbers Ultra Carry II .45 Tac Pro II .45 both EE and a Custom TLE II .45 IE. All three are good to go well tested and understood. Also there is a Glock23 .40 :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you got a nice collection of guns there. Good luck with them.


----------

